# gute bikehändler bergstrasse / odenwald ?? gute alpencrossbikes??



## big block (27. November 2006)

hallo gemeinde,

ein immer wieder neues thema (vor allem wenn man ein neues bike sucht) wer hat welche erfahrungen mit welchem händler in unserer region gemacht  :

- welche bikes bietet der händler? 
- besondere kompetenzen?  
- besonders gute preise / spezielle connections?  

was ist das ultimative bike für den alpencross  und die touren die hier so gefahren werden? 
meine prioritäten:
sehr stabiler rahmen (100-130mm federweg) für digge männer  
sehr gute ausstattung
gute bergaufperformance
spaß im singletrail
bezahlbar

bislang in der engeren wahl:
canyon es 9, 
cube stereo, 
centurion numisis hydro, 
giant reign, 
merida am 3000, 
liteville (eigentlich zu teuer..), 
andere vorschläge?

händler die ich bereits kenne (und klar: persönliche urteile sind meist subjektiv - ausser objektive preise - entsprechend den gemachten erfahrungen und aber genau darum geht´s hier):

*hibike kronberg*: recht großer laden, kona, specialized, liteville (testrad!!) intense u.a. viele parts (internetshop), faire preise, ab und an schnäppchen an parts, sehr nett + ahnung + probefahrten  

*radhaus darmstadt:* klein, ziemlich chaotisch, kein high end eher familienräder, ab und an mal ein interessanter part wenn zufällig was rumliegt oder ein guter preis wenn die nase passt  

*wellmann bikes* gundernhausen: recht großer laden, sehr kompetent + high end  + gute werkstatt + leider teuer  

*ex. lindemann* in jugenheim: klein, leider nicht mehr wie früher,   keine interessanten bikes, keine parts  

*bikerstreff bensheim*: recht großer laden, aber viel kinderkram + low tech, ansonsten absolute specialized brille auf, nicht übermäßig freundlich , preise na ja, eine reklamationsabwicklung war aber gut

*toms bike *groß biberau: erstkontakt sehr klein, sehr nett, hat ahnung, gute verbindung zu merida + giant, interessante preise  

so jetzt seid ihr dran  her mit den geheimtipps


----------



## Levty (27. November 2006)

Hey. Wieso willst du ein neues Bike wenn du das Spezi hast, oder das Canyon?
Wir (easymtbiker, BikerAndy und ich) haben diese Jahr einen Trail AlpenX gemacht. Mit 80mm vorne und hinten bei mir, und Martin mim Fully (130/130).

Es hat bestens gelangt. Für nächstes Jahr würde ich auch ein HT vorziehen, aber wenns eine Nummer höher geht (FR AlpenX) dann nehm ich das Fully.
Hier die Impressionen:
http://www.transalp06.de.vu/

Also würde ich dir empfehlen dein Bike zu behalten und das mehr Geld für mehr Tage in den Alpen zu stecken  oder mit den anderen vorhandenen Bikes zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (27. November 2006)

ich kenn nur den Bikerstreff in bensheim und empfehlen würd ich den nicht !


----------



## Rih (27. November 2006)

Micro767 schrieb:


> ich kenn nur den Bikerstreff in bensheim und empfehlen würd ich den nicht !




dito.

Allerdings kenn ich noch den Farnung in Heppbrum,hab eodrt auch Betriebspraktikum vonner Schule gemacht, aber er redet ziemlich viel und schnell. Allerdings hat er glaube ich nicht die Marken wie oben genannt oder andere , außer vielleicht Bergamont , bin aber kein Experte in Sachen Alpencrosser oder so. 

Sonst noch der Olek aus Einhausen , führt zwar Merida aber naja, seine Preise mochte ich nit so. 

Also eigl kenn ich keinen super empfhelenswerten Laden im Umkreis von Bensheim der für Alpencrosser oder so gemacht ist. Aber vorbei gehen schadet ja nie und will die Händler ja auch nicht schlecht machen oder so.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg bei der Suche    


Marc


----------



## big block (27. November 2006)

@ levty

alpencross mit ´nem canyon big mountain 2? mit 170mm federweg und knapp 16kg? nönö laß mal... das ding ist zwar supergeil um hier allein auf singletrails zu touren und zu spielen (für die hardcoresprünge an der rinne bin ich zu alt und kann mein hirn nicht mehr ausschalten ) aber schon wenn du mit den jungs fährst so wie letztens (40km 1000hm und nich langsam): damit keine chance, zumindest ich nicht...
das specialized enduro pro ist zwar im trail + bergab ein traum geht aber bergauf noch schlechter als das big mountain 2.. nix zum touren oder gar für den alpenX


----------



## 4x4 (27. November 2006)

Im September hab ich mir das Cube Stereo  Louise 2007 bestellt.
Mattschwarz anodisiert ( soll 100 g leichter als Lackversion sein).
Es soll im Oktober kommen................. 

Der Händler ist:

www.michels-bike-shop.de

Er ist nur 5 km von mir entfernt in Fürth und wurde mir empfohlen von jemandem der 
Rennen fährt. Er soll eine gute Werkstatt haben. 
Marken Cube und Simplon.
Der Laden ist eher klein und hat nur nachmittags auf.
Zur Qualität der Werkstatt kann ich noch nichts sagen.
Die Beratung war gut.

Vielleicht wird`s ja diese Woche endlich was mit meinem neuen Rad.
Da ich aber auf den neuen Dämpfer PR 23 bestehe, muß ich noch warten.

Du kennst ja meine langen Beine, deshalb hab ich´s in 22" bestellt,
auch wenn mir manche (aber eher Freerider) davon abgeraten haben.
Mein Scott ist 20,5 und etwas zu klein. Die 19 cm Höhenunterschied zwischen Sattel
und Lenker sind mir nach 13 Jahren zu viel.

Außer dem Bike-Test "super" und MtB-Test "hervorragend", alles in der Dezemberausgabe
findest Du Infos natürlich hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=149

Wenn`s da ist kannst Du probefahren.


----------



## Schwarzer Biker (27. November 2006)

...hm, also erst mal ne kleine korrektur: der laden in groß-bieberau heißt TOA´s fahrradladen... keine ahnung wie der name zustande kommt.
was auch evtl interessant wäre ist www.rodensteinbikes.de - mit shop in fränkisch-crumbach. haben erst dieses jahr aufgemacht, aber machen nen guten eindruck. bieten im sommer sonntags auch kostenlos geführte touren in der region an. haben nen newsletter (rennen in der umgebung, angebote...) und auch sonst sehr nette leuts. wir sind im sommer mal ne runde mit denen gefahren (nächstes jahr dann bestimmt auch wieder) - da hatten´se im laden überwiegend ghost-bikes...


----------



## Micro767 (28. November 2006)

ich fahr halt immer nach Mannheim in die Fahradklinik ! Hier fühle ich mich sehr gut aufgehoben  

http://www.fahrradklinik.de

gekauft hab ich meim Speiseeis allerdings aber in Alzey.

Hier im Ort bei mir gibts nur 2 kleine Läden mehr für Oma und Opa´s Rad, wobei der eine echt gut ist aber halt kaum Auswahl an MTB´s hat.


----------



## emzeh10 (28. November 2006)

TOA in Bieberau ist okay, insbesondere wenns um gabeleinstellungen und inspektion geht.
in ober ramstadt ist noch einer, glaube der heisst : radl stadl.
hat ein paar interessante parts und ist nicht ganz so teuer, bzw. er nimmt ein paar euronen mehr als der versandhandel, was ich aber gerne bezahlt habe.


----------



## rgk7 (28. November 2006)

big block schrieb:


> hallo gemeinde,
> 
> 
> *radhaus darmstadt:* klein, ziemlich chaotisch, kein high end eher familienräder, ab und an mal ein interessanter part wenn zufällig was rumliegt oder ein guter preis wenn die nase passt
> ...


----------



## big block (28. November 2006)

wobei citybike als großer laden doch eher die quantität mit massenware hat als qualität... genauso wie bikemaxx oder ähnliche.. da finde ich auch nix... und fürs radhaus wollte ich keine lanze brechen (hab nur mal zufällig günstig ein paar schuhe und einen BC 1600 bekommen)...."der rest war schweigen" -um mal ein berühmtes zitat zu bringen- 

ich denk es geht eher um die kleinen aber feinen und engagierten händler mit guten direkten beziehungen zu teams oder herstellern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rgk7 (28. November 2006)

big block schrieb:


> wobei citybike als großer laden doch eher die quantität mit massenware hat als qualität... genauso wie bikemaxx oder ähnliche.. da finde ich auch nix... und fürs radhaus wollte ich keine lanze brechen (hab nur mal zufällig günstig ein paar schuhe und einen BC 1600 bekommen)...."der rest war schweigen" -um mal ein berühmtes zitat zu bringen-
> 
> ich denk es geht eher um die kleinen aber feinen und engagierten händler mit guten direkten beziehungen zu teams oder herstellern




Sicher, die wollen alle nur schnelles Geld machen...
 kaufen tue ich vor Ort nur noch bis 10-15 


----------



## Schwarzer Biker (28. November 2006)

aaaalso: radstall in ober-ramstadt ist glaub ich ok - hat simplon, specialized, bergamont und hibike im laden. hab da schon immer mal zubehör gekauft.
wellmann hat glaub ich die meiste ahnung und super service. und man kann sich sicher sein daß er einem nix versucht anzudrehen. und teuer ist relativ. hat halt nur die edel-bikes, aber trotzdem zu akzeptablen preisen. meine freundin hat da nen speci gekauft und er hat ihr altes bike in zahlung genommen und noch zusätzlich nen guten preis gemacht. bei zubehör wird auch gern mal abgerundet. citybike war ich 1 mal drinn - die aushilfe konnte sich bei giant nicht so aus, dann kam der chef und hat mich "beraten" - war ok, aber preislich ist da glaub ich nicht viel rauszukitzeln


----------



## IPC -SIR- (29. November 2006)

Ich bin mit der *Bike-Praxis* in Bensheim-Auerbach ganz zufrieden.

http://www.bikepraxis.de/praxis.htm


----------



## Tamtam (7. Dezember 2006)

*Citybike :*

Habe dort als wiedereinsteiger vor einem guten jahr meine "grundausrüstung" gekauft. Da meine Wahl nach einigen umschauen und testberichte lesens, auf ein Cube gefallen war (unter 1000 Hardtail mit magura + xt/lx).

Die beratung war sehr gut, was wohl am verkäufer lag.Es stellte sich schnell heraus das er aktiver und begeisterter MTBler ist. Nachdem die sache mit dem Rad geregelt war, ging es an das zubehör von dem ich zu diesem zeitpunkt mal so garkeine ahnung hatte. Sagte im was ich brauchte und das es etwas gutes aber nicht zu teures sein soll.
Mittlerweile kann ich sagen das ich mir auch heute wieder diese sachen kaufen würde. 
Am Radpreis waren 10% als warenzugabe machbar. Somit war ich billiger als der I-Net preis von H&S.

Und mit Kundenkarte gibt es 5% an der kasse Extra (ab 1300 jahresumsatz zum Jahresende nochmal einen Gutschein über 3%)

Meiner meinung nach, beim richtigem verkäufer, eine nette und kompetente beratung und nach handeln auch ein atraktiver preis.


----------



## PFADFINDER (8. Dezember 2006)

Guude,

zum Thema Radhändler kann ich leider nichts beitragen, da ich hier im Odenwald noch keinen so richtig in Anspruch genommen hab - außer das Radhaus Bonnet in Schaafheim, aber... nun ja, auf all meine Fragen bzgl. Teilen bekommt man immer nur Shimano zu hören. 
Und Hibike hat halt ein etwas anderes Flair als die meisten Radläden. 
Man kommt rein und sieht erstmal nur schicke Teile ud vor allem nicht soviel cc-krempel und auch keine Cityräder o.ä. Werkstatt: ganz o.k.
Nun ja ich schraub eh am liebsten selbst (am Bike).

Thema AlpenXBike: ich bau mir jetzt eine Hardtail mit 125 Federweg auf. Der Rahmen wird wahrscheinlich etwas billiges werden, da ich eigentlich für  ein Liteville spare. Wichtig ist mir ein nicht allzuhohes Gewicht, gute Bremsen (Avid Juicy five mit 180er Scheibe), ne gute Federgabel mit Lockout und Federwegsverstellung (dafür nehme ich meine gute alte Psylo SL) und haltbare Komponenten und auf jeden Fall ein Riserbar!!! Damit komme ich die Berge ganz gut hoch und auch nahezu jeden Trail wieder runter. Ein Fully brauche ich nicht unbedingt und denke auf dem AlpenX braucht man auch nicht unbedingt eins, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache - bin halt ein Hardtailrider. Trotzdem spare ich auf ein Liteville - weil's für mich das einzige perfekte Fully ist und es verdammt geil ausschaut und ich auch nicht jünger werde.

Gruß


----------



## big block (11. Dezember 2006)

auch guude,

@ pfadfinder: hast du das *liteville *schon mal gefahren? ich ja. ergebnis: sehr verwindungssteif aber bergauf nicht wippfrei (entgegen dem was in allen tests die ich kenne steht!) wir hatten es extra auf mein gewicht eingestellt, sogar auf minimalen sag von 5mm trotzdem bei offenem dämpfer wippt es bergauf im sitzen (nur bei zugemachtem dämpfer ist ruhe, dann aber komplett, d.h. traktion in wurzeln und steinen wie ein hardtail). erstaunlich ist, das dieses wippen im wiegetritt zwar etwas heftiger wird aber nicht in schaukelei ausartet... 
entgegen einigen VPP bikes die ich gefahren habe, z.b. das *giant reign *bleibt im sitzen bergauf tatsächlich absolut ruhig   , wippt aber im wiegtritt recht heftig. 

ich weiß immer noch nicht was ich kaufen soll:
das *liteville *ist mir zu teuer (mit vernünftiger ausstattung liegst du da immer über 3500.-)
das *giant reign *ist noch in der engeren wahl, gutes vpp, mittelprächtige ausstattung und steifigkeit, gute geometrie (trotz ausrichtung all mountain richtung enduro schön langes oberrohr (bergtauglich) und flache gabel)

*specialized stumpjumper*, teuer oder unterdurchschnittliche ausstattung, sattelstütze nicht richtig versenkbar, nicht richtig steif, geometrie liegt mir nicht (langer radstand mit zu steiler gabel)

*simplon elvoxx*, ganz nett, sitzwinkel zu flach, dadurch nicht der kletterer, der dämpfer rock shock pearl 3.3 ist gut
*simplon lexx*, gibt´s nur bis 53cm rh mit 60cm oberrohr (etwas zu klein zu kurz für einen tourer mit eingeschänktem "spieltrieb")

*cube stereo,* noch nicht gesehen + getestet, lieferbar erst ab jan
*gost amr*, noch nicht gesehen + getestet
*centurion numinis*, noch nicht gesehen + getestet
*merida am *noch nicht gesehen + getestet
*canyon es9* traumausstattung!! noch nicht gesehen + getestet, das 07er lieferbar erst ab märz  das 2005er bin ich gefahren: super!!  
*canyon spectral 6.0* noch nicht gesehen + getestet, lieferbar erst ab mai   

sonst noch ideen und erfahrungen in der gemeinde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaegermeister85 (7. Januar 2007)

Moin,
hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit diesen Händlern aus Darmstadt und Umgebung? 
Suche einen kompetenten Laden für hochwertige Bikes. Am besten mit Personal,dass selber oft Touren etc. fährt und Ahnung hat und nicht immer nur auf den Gewinn fixiert ist
Was haltet ihr von diesen Läden?
Cilisti-Bikes: http://www.ciclisti.de/
oder Luftpumpe: http://www.luftpumpe.de/


----------



## Andreas (7. Januar 2007)

jaegermeister85 schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit diesen Händlern aus Darmstadt und Umgebung?
> Suche einen kompetenten Laden für hochwertige Bikes. Am besten mit Personal,dass selber oft Touren etc. fährt und Ahnung hat und nicht immer nur auf den Gewinn fixiert ist
> Was haltet ihr von diesen Läden?
> ...



Den Ciclisti-Bikes kenne ich gut. Es ist zwar ein kleiner Laden, aber die Besitzer sind kompetent und schrauben selbst. Preis und Service sind klasse.


----------



## Odenwald (30. Januar 2007)

Geh einfach zum Cyclomanix in Schriesheim. Die haben echt Ahnung. Kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Gruß Odenwald


----------



## pommerngerrit (4. Februar 2007)

Rih schrieb:


> dito.
> 
> Allerdings kenn ich noch den Farnung in Heppbrum,hab eodrt auch Betriebspraktikum vonner Schule gemacht, aber er redet ziemlich viel und schnell. Allerdings hat er glaube ich nicht die Marken wie oben genannt oder andere , außer vielleicht Bergamont , bin aber kein Experte in Sachen Alpencrosser oder so.
> 
> ...



Ausserdem hat der typ nur Ahnung vom laufen, 
und nicht von guten Bikes.
Meiner Meinung nach ist der auch nin richtiger Halsabschneider.
gruss-st1ffl3r


----------



## crap (13. April 2007)

German Moehren in Heidelberg. Nicht billig, aber kompetent und wirklich hilfsbereit. Rahmen schweissen, guenstig Teile oder ganze Raeder bestellen, Pulverbeschichten, Fraesteile Marke Spezial, sonstige Sonderwuensche aller Art gehen beim Lorenz Hoffmann in Wiesloch-Schatthausen, hoffmannbikes.de.


----------

